# Squirrel hunting single tbg



## James Crane (Dec 9, 2014)

What are your opinions on using this setup for hunting any small game really not just squirrels ive already taken a few with these bands.

folded at the forks 40mm-25mm-11 inches with 7 mm steel balls


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well if you can consistently land a kill shot, & the forks can withstand the force, then go for it.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

James Crane said:


> What are your opinions on using this setup for hunting any small game really not just squirrels ive already taken a few with these bands.
> 
> folded at the forks 40mm-25mm-11 inches with 7 mm steel balls


You need something bigger for squirrels . At least 9.5 mm steel .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

dankungmaster said:


> James Crane said:
> 
> 
> > What are your opinions on using this setup for hunting any small game really not just squirrels ive already taken a few with these bands.
> ...


Depends on how close; those bands would let 7mm rape a skull from a good 15-20' away...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the slingshot and bands, at least to my eye. But that ammo is way too light. I am surprised you are not getting serious hand slap with that setup. I would never use ammo that light for any hunting situation. Even 3/8 steel is a bit light in my opinion.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

yea, with those bands you could get a half inch steel ball going pretty fast. Thats a pretty good draw length, what kind of draw are you using 3/4 butterfly?


----------



## James Crane (Dec 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> yea, with those bands you could get a half inch steel ball going pretty fast. Thats a pretty good draw length, what kind of draw are you using 3/4 butterfly?


about an inch away from my shoulder

and with the 7mm i do get some hand slaps but the penetration on these bands leave exit wounds to the body just wanted to show everyone and get some opinions on what you guys thought :] the slingshots a hpde axiom im waiting for my "little devil" from gamekeeper john should be here next week

i also think 9 mm would be a bit better for these bands would add a little bit more concussive force


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

The slingshot looks good but with that bands you can try something like 10mm lead, it would fly FAST and would kill any small game you want, I hunt with 1 inch straight cut bands wich is much less band than what u use and I use conical ammo. Try lead or heavier steel and you will see that it will works very good


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree with Charles. Those bands will handle a lot more than 7mm lead. I'd start at 10mm and go up from there.

winnie


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

7mm steel balls are too small/light - your minimum s/b at least 10mm (3/8"). Better than that would be lead, probably .44" and up.

Regards,

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

OP specified "any small game... not just squirrels", so he needs to be on the "bigger/heavier is better" side.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## shapedwoodslingshots (May 12, 2014)

I agree with many of the replies here. If you have taken squirrels with your current setup just bigger balls will be needed for "larger" small game.


----------



## James Crane (Dec 9, 2014)

thanks for all the tips guys :] i plan on uping the fork width of the bands to 50 mm down to 25mm for just a lil more umph


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Using the same length bands, the wider fork width will give you higher velocity than the narrower fork width.

By the way, the effect of wide vs narrow fork width on velocity is an old debate. PLEASE do not start it all over again. Bill Hays did some objective experiments, and I also dis some experiments using my test bed slingshot. The experiments conclusively prove that wider forks yield higher velocities, all other things being equal. If you are interested, do a search and find the experiments that Bill did and the experiments that I did. DO NOT START THE DEBATE OVER AGAIN.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Id go with 3/8 steel or lead.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I wouldnt tell you "dont use that setup" if it worked for you before, im personally would use ammo with a bit more weight.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

James Crane said:


> thanks for all the tips guys :] i plan on uping the fork width of the bands to 50 mm down to 25mm for just a lil more umph





Charles said:


> Using the same length bands, the wider fork width will give you higher velocity than the narrower fork width.
> 
> By the way, the effect of wide vs narrow fork width on velocity is an old debate. PLEASE do not start it all over again. Bill Hays did some objective experiments, and I also dis some experiments using my test bed slingshot. The experiments conclusively prove that wider forks yield higher velocities, all other things being equal. If you are interested, do a search and find the experiments that Bill did and the experiments that I did. DO NOT START THE DEBATE OVER AGAIN.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Sorry, I may have misunderstood you. If you are talking about tapering your bands more by increasing the width at the fork tips to 50 mm and tapering the bands down to 25 mm, then that is absolutely fine and will give good velocity (at the expense of shorter band life). When I originally read your post, I thought you were talking about making another frame with less distance between the fork tips. Just ignore this doddering old fart ....

Cheers ... Charles


----------

